
Going Through a Divorce on Social Media - patrickyevsukov
https://www.wsj.com/articles/itsover-going-through-a-divorce-on-social-media-11567001177?mod=rsswn
======
codesushi42
The ProJared saga is probably the best/worst example of a bad, _very bad_
online divorce story.

His wife discovered he was having an affair with a friend when she found the
two sending nudes on his phone. Which led to finding that Jared was sending
nude selfies and sexting with underage YouTube fans. All put out on Twitter.

[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/ProJared](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/ProJared)

